# Why is he a cremello?



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

He looks like a palomino to me...his eyes are too dark, as is his coat and his blaze is too pronouced..maybe it's just me.. lol


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He isn't cremello. Not with a bay dam and palomino sire. You have to have two creams, the foal only has one. He is a palomino.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

In order to get a cremello or perlino, the sire and dam MUST carry at least one copy of the cream gene. Cremello and perlino are double dilutes. Unless the dam is really a "smokey black" the foal is palomino, not cremello.

Plus, cremellos are ALWAYS born with BLUE eyes. Your foals eyes are dark.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Good to know. I honestly wasn't sure. The whole color thing is confusing to me.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

If the dam had cream she would be a buckskin not a bay. Cream only "hides" one copy on black. Anything else it shows on.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

This page actually has some really good information to it. You may want to read through it. It gets easier to understand, just have to research it.

Equine coat color genetics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Also agree that the baby is palomino. Could still be buckskin, but can't see the mane or tail to check that, pretty sure he is pally tho. And adorable.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Sometimes the light palominos are born almost white. When Casper was born he looked just like a cremello, and I was like what the heck? Obviously momma isn't cream...:rofl:

Of course Casper is a leopard, but because he is a palomino, his base "white" is actually a light palomino cream color...

At birth...









At age 8...


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

BaileyJo said:


> Why is this little guy a cremello? Just trying to understand the whole palomino/cremello/perlino coloring.
> 
> Also, if he came from a palomino sire and a bay dam does this mean they each gave him a creme gene?
> 
> View attachment 84093


cute little guy that is for sure


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

Why is this little guy a cremello? He's not. 

Just trying to understand the whole palomino/cremello/perlino coloring..

Bay + 1 cream gene = Buckskin
Bay + 2 cream genes = perlino

Black + 1 cream gene = smoky black
Black + 2 cream genes = smoky cream

chestnut + 1 cream gene = palomino
chestnut + 2 cream genes = cremello. 

Your foals dam is bay, carrying no cream genes (bc they can't hide), so he can only be a "single dilute".. Smoky black, Buckskin or Palomino.


----------

